# Joggling Board joint



## falazy (Sep 3, 2018)

I made a joggling board for my daughter 6 years ago with treated lumber. It was heavy and too big for their front porch. So it stayed in the front yard and began to rot. I need to rework it. I remember coming across decorative flat nut like pieces that used a spanner wrench to tighten. These were to be used with a threaded rod for long joint spans. At that time I thought that would be an elegant way of making the whole assembly lighter and keeping it tight….but I can't find this product any where.Can anyone enlighten me? Thank you….


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

I must admit that I had no idea what a joggling board was.
I had to Google it.
When I am looking for an odd product, I use google Images. It's hard to find something if you don't know what the world calls it.
Put in the best description that you can and then start looking through the images. You might get lucky and find what you're looking for.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

Me too. Had to use the google machine to figure out what that was. New to me…


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Are you maybe thinking of something like this?:










Tension Rod Nut


----------



## falazy (Sep 3, 2018)

yes, i believe that is what I am talking about. Thank you jerryminer


----------

